# Waist Level Finder for R Series Cameras?



## scottburgess (Jan 5, 2021)

I don't know if any of you use medium format cameras, but is there any interest in an electronic waist-level viewfinder, like an old 'blad would have but not ttl? Seems that it could permit a larger image to view, which some might like. Plus such viewfinders are usually built with an effective shade around the image, which is nice. Further, it could come with an option to invert the image (or not) which can aid in abstracting off the composition.

With optical viewfinders seemingly on the way out, all such an accessory would require is a port to plug into. Anyone interested?


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 5, 2021)

Just use the flippy screen.
A lot more convenient than a normal waist level viewfinder.
Back in the old days, I hated waist level viewers on my Hasselblad and my Bronica, so I was forced to spend a lot of money for pentaprism viewers for them.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 5, 2021)

I just turn the lcd screen to whatever angle I need. That works 70 percent of the time, where light is too bright, it doesn't work. That greatly reduces any potential demand for a waist viewfinder.


----------



## scottburgess (Jan 5, 2021)

Bennymiata said:


> Just use the flippy screen.



Well, I can't guarantee that all models will have a flippy screen. Besides, it's more an issue of style and the potential size of the viewfinder image.


----------



## Kit. (Jan 5, 2021)

scottburgess said:


> With optical viewfinders seemingly on the way out, all such an accessory would require is a port to plug into. Anyone interested?





Spoiler: You mean, like this?


----------

